
The Quartz guide to bad data - denzil_correa
https://github.com/Quartz/bad-data-guide
======
loudmax
Missing from their suspicious dates are January 1st, 1970 and December 31st,
1969. January 1st 1970 GMT marks the start of the Unix epoch. For Americans,
this actually happened in 1969 because of the timezone offset.

It shows up a lot in timestamps if you're experimenting with filesystems.
Well, this list is aimed at reporters, so maybe that's not something reporters
typically do. HN readers should know what I'm talking about.

------
mgalka
Good reference. My only gripe is calling it an "exhaustive" list.

~~~
phphphph
Well, I was exhausted already after reading the ToC.

~~~
mgalka
Was referring to the website, not the submission.

------
jamessb
There is also a book publlished by O'Reilly, the _Bad Data Handbook_ :
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920024422.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920024422.do)

------
danbmil99
Anyone was dealt with real-world data will laugh and cry while reading this
post

